# Eggs



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok so I have been shopping around for loads of different meat over the passed few months and all the while been forgetting about the eggs in the cupboard!!

But I have two questions

I take it I still transition slowly to the eggs?
How many can I feed at a time? (I feed 2.2 lb per day)

Thanks


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

eternalstudent said:


> I take it I still transition slowly to the eggs?
> How many can I feed at a time? (I feed 2.2 lb per day)


I don't think anyone feeds a meal of eggs. I feed one egg a week to each dog. Some people feed 1 or 2 eggs a couple of times a week.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I have yet to feed eggs. However, I'm wondering, you're supposed to feed with the shells, right?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me about eggs too! :tongue: I've been feeding raw since Aug. 30th. Is it time to add them in once a week? No? 

And, yes, you can feed it with the shell.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I feed one egg per dog once a week with the shell. At first I'd crack the egg in half and toss the whole thing into a bowl. Now I just hand each dog a whole intact egg and they bite it open and lick out the insides. A couple of my dogs will eat the shell afterward and the others will leave it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I give the dogs whole eggs too. Its fun to watch Bailey prance around the yard with it like she has a piece of treasure. The look of disappointment on her face when it breaks open is priceless! But then she enjoys licking up the mess :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Eggs are a good one to add to the fish mixture if your feeding canned fish, the dogs get a egg a week with the fish along with their once a week seaweed mix.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I do it once a week per dog too. They love it! One leaves the shells the other gobbles it right up!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

What is the purppose of the egg in terms to the variety we feed?

For example - mine get beef, chicken, turkey, pork, organ meat, and RMB (chicken necks or backs). They also get an Omega pill (500mg/200mg - DHA/EPA). So is an egg important in there?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Eggs just add variety and the yoke is full of great nutrients plus it adds extra lustre to their coat, I really noticed this when I fed an egg at least twice a week.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I too try to feed two eggs per dog per week, and I also add one egg to each food dish on the same nights I feed fish (twice a week).


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jack our Cavalier knew what to do with an egg right away, but Flip took a while.
He pranced around with it too, then would just chill out with it between his front legs like it was a toy or ball. Eventually it broke and he ate it...however he left the shell. Jack cleaned that up for him happily. 

I noticed for Jack (hard to tell with Flip because of his curly coarse coat) that he was softer and shinier, for sure.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

What do eggs offer in nutrition? I know someone asked but I can't find the post.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They offer a ton in regards to nutrition, just type in "raw egg" and go through the options to find out:

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I havent fed the shell yet. I am too nervous to. The shell wont scratch their throat or anything? Do they chew it before swallowing?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Egg shells are softer than most chicken bones so they are perfectly safe to feed. Some dogs chew them and others don't.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just don't make the mistake of letting your dog roll it around the floor like a toy, hit the refrigerator grill with the egg to break it and then get egg all over the place LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We feed eggs outside and outside ONLY!!!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm, maybe I will try feeding it tm night. I never fed the shell as it felt sharp lol. I knew you could but never trusted it. So maybe I will try it.

Mine has tried to take a whole egg from me before. I doubt he would eat the shell. But I shall see. I will feed him it in his bowl after I cracked it.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool lemme know how it goes!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I feed 1 egg per week usually, I have to break up the shell for Zoey, Georgie won't touch the shell, and Shellie just inhales the whole thing.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I was worried about feeding the shell, too, so I offered my dogs some of the GROUND egg shells I use for my pet birds. I just sprinkled about a teaspoon over the raw meat and they ate it no problem...


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I just gave Becka her first whole egg. After the customary licking she took it from my hadn and decided it was a new toy. She proceeded to knock it around the garden for a couple of minutes before trying to chew it. And I have to say the look on her face was priceless when she broke it. I only wish I had, had a camera to capture it!!!

SHe gobbled up the egg but is not to fussed with the shell, but oh well I won't force her to eat that.

overall happy days


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I can just imagine her face!! LOL so cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I tried egg with mine tonight. I buy the brown ones and thought there was a difference in them LOL. At first he didnt eat it then went back for the shell and ate it. He had that and his 2lb Cornish Hen for Thanksgiving treat


----------

